

Ask HN: Do you think one of my side projects has a future? - stanislavb

Hello,<p>Recently I started one side project - ilikeprogramming.com . My idea for it was to become an fan-based index for the programming languages popularity.<p>So do you think such an site/idea has any future?<p>if true 
  continue_reading
else
  just_close_this_thread
end<p>Well, I have a few issues with it.<p>1) The voting system. 
I use twitter currently, because it adds greater value to the votes and also it spreads the idea for the site. However some people have reported that they don't want to post any twits and just want to vote. Do you think an anonymous voting system could be better?<p>2) The promotion of the site.
I'll be happy to get some advices about way to promote such an idea. I have tried with presenting the idea here in HN, however it was not enough.<p>Thank you for your time,
Stan.
======
kmort
HN'er davidw runs <http://langpop.com/> which determines language popularity
from various sources statistically, rather than fan-based voting.

He discusses it from time-to-time. <http://searchyc.com/langpop.com>

------
erikstarck
In order for a side project to survive I highly recommend finding a business
model, even if the income is just tiny. It could be as simple as being your
platform to promote yourself as a freelance programmer, but still, money makes
your side project stay around.

